# 1 for the lady detailers



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/57-08-Ran...&otn=8&po=LCA&ps=63&clkid=6468434048428167346


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

what a heap


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

^ What he said


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh dear


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

God that's bad :wall:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh my .... thats shocking.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

is it jordans old one?


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Katie Price anyone???


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

sure thats jordans old one, didnt she get a private plate that said leo then he dumped her too lmao


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Is it wrong to say i like the wheels?? The rest of it is pure katie/jodie


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

griffin1907 said:


> Katie Price anyone???


Thats what i was thinking as well, Katie price came to my mind.

Someone driving that Range rover, everyone will be staring at that at all times, it's different from the rest out their.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh dear, please tell me that's a wrap and not painted.

It's not even a bargain you could wrap and trim re colour.

You can get this for similar cash
http://autotrader.mobi/used-cars/advert/201206448377358?PHPSESSID=662lfvlgfnlfj552nhc6kher86


----------



## liam20 (Oct 13, 2010)

this is katies


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd drive that.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

jay_bmw said:


> I'd drive that.


I'd tap that :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ross said:


> I'd tap that :lol:


Only with one of these....


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I saw this yesterday. Two questions. One, why would you do this to a car? and two, who or what is 'Fantom'?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Ross said:


> I'd tap that :lol:


Fook it wouldn't touch the sides :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

jay_bmw said:


> Fook it wouldn't touch the sides :lol:


Like a sausage up a shirt sleeve.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

jay_bmw said:


> Fook it wouldn't touch the sides :lol:


Aye, like chucking a hot dog down the Euro Tunnel :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Like a sausage up a shirt sleeve.


Like a sausage up the Mersey tunnel


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was being sarcastic,she has seen more Japs eyes than a Japanese optician


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> I was being sarcastic,she has seen more Japs eyes than a Japanese optician


My mate's got three Japs eyes, although to be fair he is Japanese...


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

svended said:


> I saw this yesterday. Two questions. One, why would you do this to a car? and two, who or what is 'Fantom'?


fantom is a company tht "specialise" in range rover styling. 
and by tht i mean they buy from where my friend works then up the price and ruin the car

sent him the link and he remembers fitting the wheels to it :lol:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

liam20 said:


> this is katies


That ones ok aside from the pink, sensible wheels and no daft rebadging. From watching the show I think it's wrapped too as the finish is semi Matte. That said I saw her wash the white one with a bowl of fairy liquid and a dust pan brush (INTERIOR) so it might have just been trashed


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

One word, vulgar.


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

I shouldn't know this, but I am sure hers was a Kahn car.....

http://lockerz.com/s/111212755


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Great, I just looked at the link and now when I go on ebay it's showing it as item viewed. The wife will now think i'm looking at one for her birthday.
Hope she's not disappointed with the chocolates:lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow .


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

One word....yuk!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

''THE ONLY ONE IN THE WORLD''
and thats one too many.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

this one will be for sale for ages can't see getting them rid of it quickly


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Im very glad to say the lady detailers on here have class... so ill pass...


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

:driver::doublesho :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

You trying to tell us something dear, like you would drive a pink box?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

JenJen said:


> You trying to tell us something dear, like you would drive a pink box?


It would match my nail polish and lipstck


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

griffin1907 said:


> Katie Price anyone???


The one with the massive jugs.


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Much as I would love to slag off Ms Price, we are both humans but only one of us is worth millions of pounds - who is the stupid one? the one with pneumatic breasts and the big house or the one with a 'proper' well respected job and living in a rented flat...


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

If any lady let alone a lady detailer rocked up outside my house in that abomination they would be politely asked to move it from my line of sight and park it where children couldn't be frightened by it.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Horses for courses i guess. However, i think this one should be shot.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Darlofan said:


> Great, I just looked at the link and now when I go on ebay it's showing it as item viewed. The wife will now think i'm looking at one for her birthday.
> Hope she's not disappointed with the chocolates:lol:


There is something else big and pink you could give her that will need just as much attention


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RedUntilDead said:


> There is something else big and pink you could give her that will need just as much attention


http://www.emmaspigs.co.uk/BritishLop.shtml ?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

just f*cking shoot me now!


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Wrong wrong wrong!!!!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

liam20 said:


> this is katies


It's huge,it's pink and can comfortably accomodate five men at once.
Ugly car too.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Rogered more times than a police man's radio!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Should be flamed for stereo typing....:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> It's huge,it's pink and can comfortably accomodate five men at once.
> Ugly car too.


She is a 7 seater


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Ross said:


> She is a 7 seater


Woops,forgot the two up the back:thumb:


----------

